
Show HN: Simple Nanowrimo daily word count app - Miktor
Hey everybody.<p>I was thinking about Nanowrimo and the daily word target to finish 50k words in November.<p>I wrote a free web app which counts the words you write and shows you how far along you are towards your daily target as a percentage.<p>It&#x27;s here:
www.amelyn.com&#x2F;nanowrimo&#x2F;nanowrimo_v2.htm<p>Feedback and suggestions for improvements are welcome, in this thread or to the following email:<p>michaelmclarnon@hotmail.co.uk<p>Cheers!<p>Miktor
======
WorldMaker
Reminds me of how a couple years back I wrote a simple django site for Windows
8.1 Live Tiles to show word counts (from the NaNoWriMo API) and daily goals.

[https://github.com/WorldMaker/NaNoWriMoAtGlance](https://github.com/WorldMaker/NaNoWriMoAtGlance)

I haven't ran it in recent years, but I'd think it would still work with
Windows 10 with maybe only a few updates.

